# Tool trailer advice



## mbryan (Dec 6, 2010)

Adding to this what kind of weights are you guys having with the trailers when loaded with your stuff?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> What you can't afford is a trailer that falls apart after a couple years.


I wish I had picked up a bigger and better trailer when I got mine. It was way more than I needed when I got it, now it's way too small and is definitely showing wear. 

Those Carmates with the contractor package look real nice. They have a few upstate from me in the 7x14 size for under $6K.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

mbryan said:


> Adding to this what kind of weights are you guys having with the trailers when loaded with your stuff?


Last weight in I was at 6000lb with the trailer weight so had 1500lb for material loads.


----------



## SfcLee (Feb 11, 2013)

I have the haulmark 7 x 16 with inside hieght of 6'9". It has drop down spring assist ramp door, 7' x 7', & 4' x 7' side door & pretty much the features of post #2. Great trailer. I have had it since '02 & it has held up awesome, great investment. I even hall lots of 16' material in it, can't go wrong with this size. I have solid bench up front & fold-up bench on side, tools move a lot depending on job.


----------



## Brian Peters (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's my current setup. Works OK most of the time, but I can get only a fraction of my tools in here so makes for extra trips at times. Then too I have five kids I have to haul around some so have to empty it out... it's just a hassle!


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Get the 5000lb axles 

My poor springs and axles on mine are sagging.


----------



## slhappy (Feb 6, 2012)

Just got a 6x12 Loadrunner by Interstate. $3300 and change, new. With all the specs that were mentioned above. Good buying experience and warranty.
Getting it dial in this weekend and look forward to the utility it will provide. Will post photos when done (or ready for Monday).


----------



## Allamerican1 (May 20, 2015)

Hello Brian Peters thanks for giving us advice regarding Cargo Trailer in Florida Keys.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Hey Bryan ...you will really enjoy having a trailer . To me, its not the brand so much as it is the set up. I can't say enough about how much more I enjoy my work because of my trailer. For me, having fast ,easy access that supports the way we work is what its all about. Our compressor is built in, cords and hoses come out the bottom , tools are out of cases and ready to go. Battery chargers hardwired in, Microwave, pencil sharpener , you name it . You will enjoy your trailer a lot if you take the time to set it up.


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

If your getting by with your SUV, also consider a smaller single axle trailer- it will be lighter for you to tow. Get one with walk in height, your back will thank you. As for length, with a V nose, you can fit all your sheet goods. A modular tool system or "rack" system will also help. Nice part about a smaller trailer is that it can fit into your garage for storage and safety overnight.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

I agree. You really need a 3/4 ton or larger for a tandem axle if loaded .


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

AGullion said:


> I agree. You really need a 3/4 ton or larger for a tandem axle if loaded .



A tandem trailer is likely two 3500 lb axles, easily handled by a newer half ton. I've towed my trailer with my brothers f150 and it was fine, my f350 is more stable but the half ton is very liveable. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

pizalm said:


> A tandem trailer is likely two 3500 lb axles, easily handled by a newer half ton. I've towed my trailer with my brothers f150 and it was fine, my f350 is more stable but the half ton is very liveable.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Careful. There's some 1/2 haters here who will say no way that's possible. You got to have a 3/4ton or 1 ton to be a real contractor. 

But anyway 90% of trailers contractors use have under 6k lbs in then and that's half the capacity of 1/2tons. So easily done with any half ton on the market.


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

And you were the first person I thought of when I wrote that post about towing with a half ton. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## C&C Custom Trim (Apr 20, 2014)

Being someone who has a small single axle, don't. You'll have it overweight with tools by the time it's loaded with no capacity for materials. I spent $3,000 when for $4,000 I coulda had a real trailer.


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

I love my 21' V nose. It's perfect. Doubt I ever go smaller. I pull it with a Chevy 2500

Kinda full of scraps at the moment but I'm cleaning this weekend I swear!


----------



## AccurateCut (Mar 20, 2015)

7x16 lark and its been so nice working with it I had a a 6x12 v nose last year and it was too small as biz got bigger the lark has held up so far and is proving to be solid quality IMO Ive just completed a 4 job shakedown and moved stuff around and bought with wifes full support I love my wife, a boat load of Festool and systainers and have that stacked 5 feet high on a sys cart up the middle of trailer I can stack material and my truck has a 9500 watt remote start genny so Im totaly self contained and ready to rock. Another 4 jobs and it gets refined one more time


----------



## AccurateCut (Mar 20, 2015)

And its fun to build stuff like a battery rack to hold 3 grand in batteries.
my old ford and small trailer that ford is still out there as well as the trailer a good friend started a lawn service and I hooked him up


----------



## madmax718 (Dec 7, 2012)

Actually, come to think of it, the first thing I'd do is build a slide out unit for your truck. 










A slide out will help you use more vertical space- also be better on your back.


----------



## AGullion (Apr 19, 2015)

Maybe mines just too loaded ....I use a an e 350 with a 7.3 power stroke ...I'm pretty sure this trailer is going to finish it off . as far as vehicle size goes and being a "real " contractor, being a real pro is all in knowing what you are doing , in my opinion .


----------

